# 2nd Trimester Missed M/C. What to Expect?



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm pretty much struggling to keep it together right now. This is my 4th miscarriage in a row, but my first 2nd trimester one. 

I found out 2 Sundays ago that Baby passed away. I would have been 17 weeks on the Monday and I heard the heartbeat at 15 weeks. Baby passed away shortly after I heard the heartbeat at 15 weeks. U/S measurement says 13/14 weeks.

Yesterday (close on 3 weeks after Baby died in utero) I had very little pink mucous and a bit of brown blood. Seriously, if I didn't know that Baby had died I would have through it was my subchionic hematoma and not have panicked at all. Today, just a little, too. Some pink or brown when I wipe. Not mucous, just watery. I don't think it is amniotic fluid. I've been wearing a pad all day and there are like maybe 3 brown drops on it. It really is pretty much only when I'm wiping.

I'm assuming my body is only starting to figure out now that the baby has passed away, BUT I feel like my belly has definitely gone down quite a bit already in the last 2 or so weeks. Isn't that weird? Should it have be doing that if my body still thought I was pregnant? I am worried that my baby would come out decomposed or something. I don't know if it is totally illogical and I'm too scared to google. 

I have a D&C booked for next Wednesday but I would really much rather have my baby at home and bury him/her. I would really, really like for things to get starting.

I'm having such a hard time today. I'm trying to keep it all together for my other kids during the day, but I'm not coping well at all. I'm not sleeping well: I keep waking to check if maybe there is bleeding or something.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I had a MC at 12 weeks but it was definitely not the same. What options has your dr given you?


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you apeydef!

I gave birth to my baby boy at home this morning around 5:30am. It was actually less painful and quicker than my last miscarriage at around 12 weeks. I'm still bleeding but keeping an eye on it.

He was this perfectly formed little person born in the sac  We are yet to name him.

Blessed be the name of the Lord
Blessed be Your name
Blessed be the name of the Lord
Blessed be Your glorious name

You give and take away
You give and take away
My heart will choose to say
Lord, blessed be Your name


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh I'm glad for you that it went smoothly ( as much as it could in a traumatic situation) and you didn't have to wait too much longer. I will pray for you and your family. I pray The Lord gives you strength and healing.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

MOMYS said:


> Blessed be the name of the Lord
> Blessed be Your name
> Blessed be the name of the Lord
> Blessed be Your glorious name
> ...


Amen!


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

I ended up with with some retained placenta and some heavy bleeding. I passed another large chunk of placenta just after lunch time and then another smaller piece on the next "contraction". I took some red pepper in milk for the bleeding (oh, my! it burned going down!  ) and after a nap the last piece passed. After that all contractions stopped and the bleeding went to what one would expect to see as normal post partum bleeding. 

I'm struggling emotionally today. I'm not sad but I'm weepy and VERY angry at my husband for no reason at all. It is completely and utterly irrational


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

@MOMYS

I am praying for you. I am so very sorry for this loss for you. I lost a baby at 13.5 weeks a few years ago. It was really difficult. I was surprised by how I was OK and then so not OK, and then crying, or angry..for a while. I knew the Lord was with me, so it didn't overpower me, but wow.

Please know you are prayed for. Please do rest and take the time you need to grieve your special baby who is with His Creator.


----------

